# lack of commitment



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

well - we've got a gig on the 11th of July - it's a party that will be well attended.......

we all have day jobs and families - so getting in rehearsal time is tough - and we don't have rehearsal space - so scheduling rental of that is tough....

I'm organizing it all - and I'm getting a lot of "well - I can't make that night now" or "I'm sick so I won't be coming tonight" stuff.....

we have just had 2 new members join (to replace 2 outgoing members) and we're going to be doing songs we have never played together before......so unless we want to sound like tripe, we GOTTA practice!

I think once this gig is over - I'm gonna step down as organizer and let somebody else do it - and I know nobody else will - so I'll likely have to try to find some others to play with.

I love to play - LOVE IT - but man - I HATE organizing others!

is this a common problem with any of you others with hobby bands? - am I being too demanding? - we've only got 3 rehearsals scheduled between now and then


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i had the same problem with the last bunch of guys i played with...not so much the scheduling...but the practicing...

we played the same songs for three years...3 yrs!!...and if i couldn't make the practice, the others sat around and drank or got high b/c they didn't know how the songs went...the lead guitarist didn't even know the chord progession on simple songs...like wtf?? smoke on the water...really? you don't know how that goes??

so yea...i got tired of carrying them and quit...i really liked the drummer, we got along great, but it was a package deal...he was with the rest b/c i was brought in to replace an outgoing member...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> ..the lead guitarist didn't even know the chord progession on simple songs...like wtf?? smoke on the water...really? you don't know how that goes??
> 
> ...


I'll remember this the next time I doubt my chops as a lead guitarist


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's a common problem. Sad but true. There is no easy solution. You can understand legitmate excuses but ..... 

I had a singer that lived 8 houses away. He would call and say I'll be there in five minutes. Show up 1 1/2 hrs later... " but wrestling was on " least he showed up sober. 


Keep pluggin' away... it will come.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been there as well--it's been years though.
So I've learned not to expect much from that sort of thing.

I've heard legitimate excuses & I've heard ones that say, "I'm not into it, but I'm not willing to admit it to your face."

If you're into it--keep looking, but expect frustrations along the way.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I had a singer that lived 8 houses away. He would call and say I'll be there in five minutes. Show up 1 1/2 hrs later... " but wrestling was on " least he showed up sober. .


  that just ain't right.

I have a jam room in my house now, and I have a much tougher time getting them to commit to time here than when renting a space. more perceived value if you are paying for it, I guess.

maybe I should start charging them :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i made a firm decision a few years ago to only work with players who, like me, are obsessed with rehearsing.

life is good!

-dh


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i made a firm decision a few years ago to only work with players who, like me, are obsessed with rehearsing.
> 
> life is good!
> 
> -dh


yes - this sums it up I think - the players I play with are great - skilled and "like" to play....but are not obsessed with begin as best as they can....gotta try to find some others I guess


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's been 25 years, but when i was in a band, being babysitter was the thing i hated most. making sure everyone showed up for practice, didn't get too trashed, didn't steal at the gigs, etc.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...that used to be the most common accusation that was directed at me by friends and fellow musicians, that i tended to work with musicians who needed a babysitter. i clearly remember tuning bandmember's guitars, even between sets. 

taking on the responsibility of waking everyone up in the morning was my, er, favourite...

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...that used to be the most common accusation that was directed at me by friends and fellow musicians, that i tended to work with musicians who needed a babysitter. i clearly remember tuning bandmember's guitars, even between sets.
> 
> taking on the responsibility of waking everyone up in the morning was my, er, favourite...
> 
> -dh


Oh man, I've been tuning the singers' acoustics in one band. It drives me crazy. The bass player and I tweak as we go like most players, but those singers just aren't focused on their guitar sound, they're preoccupied with fronting the band. I wish they could understand that being in tune is more important than making small talk with the drunks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I wish they could understand that being in tune is more important than making small talk with the drunks.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ohh mannn..... and here I am tuning into the drunks... 9kkhhd


----------



## lupien (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess i`m pretty lucky with the band I am with. We set a day of the week that we would practice. So now everybody knows that without a doubt we are practicing every Wednesday evening. Everybody shows up on time and its great.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lupien you are blessed.


----------



## JonDrover (Dec 2, 2007)

Whether we learn a new cover, write a new tune or spend 2 hours drinking beer shooting the shit, every Tuesday night at 9pm we get together and hang out. If you're starting a band get members who you are friends with and who are in the same life space as you. If you have to babysit, save yourself the hassle/time and get rid of them. :sport-smiley-002:

Cheers, 
Jon_


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

JonDrover said:


> Whether we learn a new cover, write a new tune or spend 2 hours drinking beer shooting the shit, every Tuesday night at 9pm we get together and hang out. If you're starting a band get members who you are friends with and who are in the same life space as you. If you have to babysit, save yourself the hassle/time and get rid of them. :sport-smiley-002:
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon_


thanks.......old post though - problem has since been solved - hooked up with some new guys / gals - and let the others go their own way....and its now a truly collaborative effort - everyone comes on time with songs pre-learned.....the band is in a very good place right now


----------

